# HID for high beams?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking into getting some 55 watt hid. Do you guys recommend them for high beams or just low beams?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

not good for the high beams but are great for the low beams. the low beams are where you would want them because they are on for all night and rain driving. 

not good for high beams for flashing purposes. the hid lamps need time to warm up to temperature and therefore would not work well. they would also burn out quickly too.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks man you just saved me a lot of money.
Cuz I'm getting them for all three of my cars.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

great. you'll love them but just a caution. the 35 watt are plenty strong. i've read on forums that 55 watt hid's get flashed by other drivers thinking your brights are on.


----------

